# Cherry Burl



## ohiowood (Jan 30, 2013)

I am trying to post a photo of a Cherry Burl.


----------



## phinds (Jan 30, 2013)

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=66


----------



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2013)

That's funny… I'm trying to see a photo of a cherry burl!

Seriously, let me know if you need some help.


----------

